# Mobile Home Door Knob Removal...



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

There are a few different styles but they all remove.
Can you post a picture of your problem? That almost always helps here.

DM


----------



## alexaa20 (Oct 21, 2010)

okay, here is a picture showing the cap pulled back as far as it goes..... a screwdriver will not fit between....


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Not familiar with that style myself, but it looks like there are screws there. There may also be a 'release' tab holding the knob to the shaft that may be released using a flathead screwdriver.

DM


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

I have see that style before and what you have to do is slide the plate back to oringal spot and look for very small indent tab and get slotted screwdriver and push the indent tab in and it will come out then you can able do the rest.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## Shane1 (Oct 12, 2010)

This pic shows how I get mine off. Yours look like they may be the same. Take that little set screw out and it slides right off.


----------

